# I need wood (Miami,FL)



## Rickybbq (Dec 27, 2020)

I can't find a reliable source for seasoned wood. One place I called was charging me $3.99 for one piece of cooking log, that's insane!

Any help would be appreciated for good seasoned wood in the Miami and Ft. Lauderdale area.

Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2020)

Hard wood might be a challenge down there as y'all don't have many folks using wood for heat. Academy sells an assortment of hardwood splits in bags. They work well and are pretty budget friendly if you can't find a reasonable wood supplier. Many flavors to choose from. Also their is this place. A few members order from them. It ain't a bad deal and they ship free





						The Pros Choice for Premium Select wood
					






					fruitawood.com


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2020)

Any state land there?  Go cut your own if there is.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm sure you checked craigs list in your area ?? facebook market place ??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2020)

might have to make a little run North of ya...









						Hickory Firewood for cooking, BBQ, smoking or just firewood -...
					

Hickory semi dry firewood for cooking, grilling, and smoking. $30 for 2 cubs $50 for 4 cubs My bundles are 2 cubs, 16" x 16"x 13 1/2" high Rob- five six one, six six two, seven four four eight



					miami.craigslist.org


----------



## Chasdev (Dec 28, 2020)

You sir are not alone, the BBQ craze has upped the demand for legit aged wood a great deal.
I'm in Austin which is oak, hickory and pecan world and the amount of properly seasoned wood for sale had dropped to near zero.
Lots of wood sellers and lots of wood that needs to sit in a shed for two more years before the internal moisture level drops to the ideal 14% level.
Hit Amazon and buy a cheap moisture meter, use it anytime you are looking at a pile of wood for sale.
Also, the wood sold at Academy and on the internet (Amazon) has been kiln dried and while better than nothing, it's a far cry from the smoke profile you will taste using properly aged wood.
To me, the best tasting oak has been from dead-fall trees and it looked too aged but was a delight to burn and the smoke flavor was outstanding.
Ideal internal moisture content is 14%, max for a good fire that burns properly, is 20%.
Meanwhile buy some kiln dried and start the hunt for proper wood.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2020)

I moved from CA to AZ 18 months back and found not a lot of hardwood trees grow in the desert, and cactus is no good for smoking meat. BPS and Cabelas, get over $50 worth so you get free shipping, I've used their oak and pecan, but mostly hickory, good stuff, burns clean. RAY

Western BBQ Mini-Logs | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## Kai Yaker (Dec 28, 2020)

I had the same trouble. I search the Marketplace and Craigslist without luck. Then I just searched the Internet for local firewood and started making phone calls until I found a guy who could source out some wood (basically get it from his distributor). Did not cost any more for me but at least I found a source. Good luck!


----------



## kmmamm (Dec 29, 2020)

You might have too bite the bullet and season your own....try  finding a reputable local tree trimmer, let him/her know you are in the market for citrus, olive, etc.  Assuming you can come to an acceptable agreement, chances are pretty good you will not have to wait very long for the first delivery.


----------

